# brauche dringend hilfe zu den grundlagen in linux



## ronk (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe auf eure Hilfe ^^

Mach grad Abitur und soll nun ein kleines Referat in Informatik machen. es geht um "linux". habe knoppix n paar mal ausprobiert, kenne mich aber nicht wirklich in der Materie aus. Aufgrund von internen.. Problemen ^^ ... stehe ich nun unter Zeitdruck 

Also:
Ich soll mit einem Freund ein Referat zum Thema "Drucker, Grafikkarten und Netzwerkkarten (in linux)" halten.

Ich will zu jedem der drei Teilthemen gern klären, wie das Gerät zu installieren ist, wie es dann benutzt wird, was beachtet werden muss und welche Geräte inkompatibel sind.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 
Ich danke für jede Antwort.

Grüße!
ronk


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

die meiste Hardware wird unter Linux ganz gut unterstuetzt. Bei Grafikkarten ist es zum Teil eine Sache mit der 3D-Beschleunigung, aber wenn man diese nicht braucht kann man im Grunde jede Grafikkarte nutzen.

An sich ist es ja so, dass man in der Regel unter Linux keine Treiber installiert sondern den Kernel entsprechend der Hardware einstellt. Bei Druckern sind Treiber in Programmen wie zum Beispiel CUPS enthalten, welches meiner Meinung nach zur Zeit den Standard in Sachen Drucken unter Linux darstellt.

Ein Blick in den Linux Newbie Administrator Guide kann sicher auch nicht schlecht sein.

Nachtrag:
Eins sei gleich mal gesagt, Linux ist nicht unbedingt gleich Linux. Denn die unterschiedlichen Distributionen bringen unterschiedliche Werkzeuge zur Verwaltung mit. Man kann aber in der Regel immer auf einheitliche Schnittstellen (Textdateien oder von den entsprechenden Programmen selbst mitgelieferte Config-Tools) zurueckgreifen.
Auf solche Spielereien wie die proprietaeren Treiber von ATI und nVidia geh ich jetzt auch mal nicht ein, das wuerde dann doch etwas den Rahmen sprengen. Weiterhin werden diese im Grunde auch nicht wirklich benoetigt um die Karten zum Laufen zu bewegen (vorausgesetzt man kann auf 3D-Beschleunigung verzichten).
Wir nehmen also mal an Du hast ein x-beliebiges Linux, mit einer x-beliebigen Grafikkarte, einem x-beliebigen Drucker und einer x-beliebigen Netzwerkkarte. Weiterhin gehe ich davon aus, dass das Drucken in diesem Fall ueber CUPS laeuft, da dies, wie bereits zuvor erwaehnt, meiner Meinung nach im Grunde der Standard heutzutage ist unter Linux.
Du tauschst also alle 3 Komponenten gegen ganz andere aus, also mit komplett anderen Chips. Bei der Netzwerkkarte kannst Du Glueck haben, denn die meisten Distributionen liefern die ganzen Treiber als Module mit und das benoetigte wird dann beim Start automatisch geladen. Wenn wir einen statischen Kernel voraussetzen muesstest Du nun folgendes tun: In der Kernel-Configuration den Treiber der alten Netzwerkkarte deaktivieren (nicht zwingen noetig, aber es waere auch irgendwo unsinnig ihn drin zu lassen, oder?) und den neuen aktivieren. Das Problem dabei ist, dass dort nicht alle moeglichen Hersteller und deren Karten aufgelistet sind, sondern in der Regel der Chip mit der die Karte betrieben wird. Das kleine Programm *lspci* kann Dir Auskunft darueber geben von welchen Chips Deine Karten so gesteuert werden. Anhand dessen waehlst Du dann den neuen Treiber aus. Anschliessend den Kernel kompilieren und booten. Eine genaue Beschreibung wie der Kernel konfiguriert und kompiliert wird erspare ich mir jetzt mal, das wuerde wohl etwas den Rahmen sprengen.
Wenn Du nur in der Shell arbeitest brauchst Du Dich nicht um die Grafikkarte kuemmern, ausser Du arbeitest mit dem Framebuffer, was aber im Grunde nicht noetig ist. Aber falls doch, wird auch dies im Kernel konfiguriert.
Wenn Du in der grafischen Oberflaeche arbeitest musst Du dem X-Server den richtigen Treiber angeben. Du koenntest nun mit xf86config oder xorgconfig (je nachdem welcher X-Server genutzt wird, XFree86 oder X.org) eine komplett neue Konfiguration erstellen oder aber in der entsprechenden Config-Datei, zu finden unter /etc/X11, lediglich den Treiber anpassen.
Nun zum Drucker. Nutzt Du KDE hast Du es besonders einfach, dort findest Du im ControlCenter einen Abschnitt zur Druckerkonfiguration. Sehr einfach gehalten und wirklich gut, fast wie in Windows.
Ansonsten laesst sich CUPS auch ueber einen Web-Browser konfigurieren. Einfach ueber http://localhost:611 (ich mein CUPS hat Port 611, kann aber sein, dass ich mich da grad vertue).
Ueber beide Interfaces kannst Du recht einfach den alten Drucker entfernen und einen neuen hinzufuegen.


----------



## ronk (10. Mai 2006)

das hilft mir schon ein wenig. 
danke


----------

